# Lost of Power



## Lou (Jul 14, 2008)

Just bought a JD 4710, 460 loader JD 6' Box blade and a 6 ' bush hog. Used it Friday and Saturday to move 15 yards of dirt. Saturday as I was finishing the tractor seemed to be losing forward movement, engine was running great, but surging in propulsion, any ideas on what is going on?
Checked fluids and all is up to proper levels. Hyd fluid is clean no burn smell.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all Welcome to the Tractor Forum!arty: 

As far as the issues you are having I'm sure one of the JD experts will show up soon to help you out.

Andy


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

That happens to me when I hit bumpy ground and my foot bumps on the hydro petal.


----------



## Lou (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, and the quick replys.


----------



## Lou (Jul 14, 2008)

Still need help! I used the tractor for about four hours Friday and then it started losing power again, Like I said before the engine runs fine but I start loseing momentum like the trans is slipping.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

*General testing of JD HST*

*Low power/wheels stall too easily*
Test charge pump pressure
Inspect transaxle suction screen for plugged condition
Check charge relief valve
Adjust charge relief valve
Test charge pump flow
Inspect main relief inlet check for damaged valve seat, valve or broken spring
Disassemble transmission and inspect for internal leakage or damage.


----------

